# Pre-Delivery wash or not?



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

*Should I let Audi Clean and Polish my brand new Audi TT?*​
Don't worry, let Audi dealership clean and polish the car for you pre-delivery.631.58%No don't let them touch it and ruin the paintwork1368.42%


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

I am due to get my new TT in the next month or so. I have heard how some dealers clean and polish your car pre-delivery and leave unsightly swirl marks.
I intend to get paint protection and the car detailed independently from a third party and have been told to tell the dealer not to prep the car or remove the protective plastic film.

Has anyone else done the same in the past?

Has anyone else had a bad experience with the pre-delivery wash and polish Audi do?

How do Audi actually clean and prep the car before delivery?

Your thoughts and views would be much appreciated, thanks. :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I wouldn't let them touch the car beyond removing the plastic transport film, jet washing and allowing to dry naturally. The car won't look pretty when you collect but it should be blemish free....it's the advice that I haven given for several years and many have followed.

I do a little work at dealers around UK and I'm astonished at the disregard they show for care of the paint (not all, but most) 
Dirty cloths, water etc and the optional paint protection that the customer has paid for is applied with little regard for application advice.
Sad to say, it's the dealers poor attention and lack of care that gives me a good proportion of my work.

Just be sure to inspect the car panel by panel when dry, idealy under bright/artificial light and make sure there are no scratches etc before accepting delivery.

Dave


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Edinburgh Audi told me that on average 4 out of every 10 cars have some form of bodywork "damage" from the jounney over (usually small scratches to small dents" These are repaired pre delivery and the customer is none the wiser.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

The Rainman said:


> Edinburgh Audi told me that on average 4 out of every 10 cars have some form of bodywork "damage" from the jounney over (usually small scratches to small dents" These are repaired pre delivery and the customer is none the wiser.


this is correct, i know this for a fact as the company i work for have contract with audi dealerships and i personally have painted loads of cars that have been damaged in transit and the customer is just fobbed off with some story about the delivery being slow, meanwhile their new car is in being painted!
as j i a b said, just thoroughly inspect it when you take delivery mate.


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

I know my car was 2 weeks late past the promised delivery date, They also lied to me as they left the pre inspection document in the car by mistake showing the car had been with the dealer for 10 days. They did provide me with an A3 and after complaining gave me free GAP insurance, but Im still left with the burning question, was mine in the repair shop ??


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I asked for mine to be left alone. I went to see it the day it came off the transporter, and it was sitting in the forecourt with the plastic and blue foam bits still on it. I travelled past it every day on the train and it wasn't until the day before collection did I see the plastic get removed.

As Dave says, it was dirty but I preferred to wash it myself than let them do it with an oily sponge and grit-filled bucket.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I went to pick up my brand new Corrado G60 back in August 91 I was not a well man so I gave it a quick once over at the dealers drove it home and went to bed for 3 day got up got it out of the garage and started to give it a good clean it was then I noticed that the full drivers side had been painted it went stright back The first one was black 2 weeks later they had another one for me this time a nice yellow one  only this one had the rear window covered in scratches  
So make sure you give it a good check over before you hand over your dosh


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice guys. 
I will get the dealer to hand over the vehicle unwashed by them. Its the only way to guarantee they won't mess up the paint-work with their dirty rags.


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

If the car was driven (by the dealer) with the protective plastic covering in place, do you think the engine heat would melt the plastic and cause it to stick to the bonnet?

I have asked them to keep the protective covers on until I take delivery of the car

:?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

No - perfectly safe!

Dave


----------

